# 7D replacement will not be called 7D Mark II because it will be APS-H



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

It will be a 1D Mark V in a 7D size body, hence the change to 1Dx because it is full frame.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 27, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 27, 2014)

Accept the reality of the facts. APS-H is dead. :'(


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 27, 2014)

I think it should be aps-h as well... It would be a perfect fit between the current lineup... but I don't think they can call it a1d without a monstrous price tag... So I really don't think the name change is eminent.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 27, 2014)

So it would have been a 1D IV replacement, wouldn't it?

While we are on the topic of stating our dreams as facts, Canon will bring out an actual model called EOS 3D which will take 3-dimensional photos and videos that can be projected in space like in the Star Wars. It will give an impression of 'being there'.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 27, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> So it would have been a 1D IV replacement, wouldn't it?
> 
> While we are on the topic of stating our dreams as facts, Canon will bring out an actual model called EOS 3D which will take 3-dimensional photos and videos that can be projected in space like in the Star Wars. It will give an impression of 'being there'.



You know Wesley Crushed would spend all of his free time in the holodeck... all his time.


----------



## zim (Jun 27, 2014)

you mean the 8HD

haha no chance


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Won't be a 1D Mark IV replacement either because it will not have the larger pro body. APS-H in a 7D size body. It will keep the price down below the 1Dx but above a 7D. I expect a $3500 price tag making it an APS-H equivalent to the 5D Mark III


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> It will be a 1D Mark V in a 7D size body, hence the change to 1Dx because it is full frame.


ehrm...


no!


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

And you are so knowledgeable because ......


----------



## polarhannes (Jun 27, 2014)

Where did you get that information from?
Source?

It does not make much sense in my opinion, but who am I to judge?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 27, 2014)

You are all wrong!

It's going to be a mirrorless micro four thirds camera.....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> And you are so knowledgeable because ......



APS-H is gone. Not coming back.


----------



## keithcooper (Jun 27, 2014)

Excellent - there has been a dearth of APS-H rumours for quite a while.

Probably for quite good reasons ;-)


----------



## zlatko (Jun 27, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Where did you get that information from?
> Source?



Yes, please tell us. Interesting rumor, but are you just making this up?


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Apparently, Canon has the technology: http://www.canon.com/news/2010/aug24e.html


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Apparently, Canon has had the technology since 2010: http://www.canon.com/news/2010/aug24e.html


----------



## Lightmaster (Jun 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Apparently, Canon has the technology: http://www.canon.com/news/2010/aug24e.html



wow 2010... really?

thanks for reminding us about something all here know. ;D


----------



## bardamu (Jun 27, 2014)

APS-History.


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 27, 2014)

Apparently not everyone. It makes sense that Canon cannot price a new camera between the 1Dx and 1Dc. $2000-2500 and they will cannibalize 5D3 sales. I expect the new body between $3500-4000 which is too pricey for APS-C but perfect for a high MP APS-H body.


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> You are all wrong!
> 
> It's going to be a mirrorless micro four thirds camera.....




EEEEWWWWwwwww.....


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 28, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> I expect a $3500 price tag making it an APS-H equivalent to the 5D Mark III



Good. So, do you think they'll sell a whole or maybe not quite a dozen?


----------



## AprilForever (Jun 28, 2014)

APS-H would be interesting, yet it would surely cost more, and seriously not be a 7D... If they will make the 7D mk II a pro style body, I will surely get one anyway, though I may need to mine for gold or sell a car or something...


----------



## dolina (Jun 28, 2014)

This is how rumors start.


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 28, 2014)

dolina said:


> This is how rumors start.



I looked for www.canonfacts.com but couldn't find it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2014)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > You are all wrong!
> ...


Just as likely as APS-H.....


----------



## Austin (Jun 28, 2014)

What an idiotic rumor. Look, some people like the reach of an APS-C, so Canon is going to appease them. If they want the bigger sensor, they'll go with the 1DX.

Canon's decisions with their new models are quite logical, and if you think from their point of view - in terms of sales, and what people want and expect - then it's clear this rumor is foolish. The original poster is now added to my lost of doofuses.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 28, 2014)

Austin said:


> What an idiotic rumor. Look, some people like the reach of an APS-C, so Canon is going to appease them. If they want the bigger sensor, they'll go with the 1DX.
> 
> Canon's decisions with their new models are quite logical, and if you think from their point of view - in terms of sales, and what people want and expect - then it's clear this rumor is foolish. The original poster is now added to my lost of doofuses.



I think that is over starting out quite a bit. The 7d mkii has to be better than the 70d, worse than the 1dx/ 5d mkiii/6d in image quality, but better fps than the mkiii/6d. To reach that sweet spot, aps-h is a nice fit, so I don't entirely discredit the presumption. 

It is unlikely... but not impossible.


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



I agree. Personally, I've never liked the 4:3 aspect ratio for photos...always preferred the wider 3:2 aspect ratio.


----------



## johnhenry (Jun 28, 2014)

APS H format serves not useful purpose in digital anymore. Sensors are so good now, a C size one will do just fine.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 28, 2014)

johnhenry said:


> APS H format serves not useful purpose in digital anymore. Sensors are so good now, a C size one will do just fine.



But I love my 1D mark iii, don't make me get rid of it!


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

johnhenry said:


> APS H format serves not useful purpose in digital anymore. Sensors are so good now, a C size one will do just fine.



Not really. Different sensor sizes give you different balances between image quality and effective reach. All else being equal, an APS-C sensor will never be as good as an APS-H sensor which will never be as good as an FF sensor when it comes to image quality.

IQ is ultimately affected by TOTAL sensor AREA (not pixel area, sensor area). Reach is ultimately affected by pixel size. The interesting thing about this is that, there is nothing to prevent a FF sensor from having similarly small pixel sizes as any smaller sensor. It could happen (technically speaking, it has happened, with Canon's prototype 120mp APS-H sensor, which would TROUNCE any APS-C sensor on the market before or since it's press release). In practice, smaller pixels are generally the domain of smaller sensors, so in practice, most of the time, smaller sensors are generally offered the benefit of reach over larger sensors, however unlike IQ (which is affected by total sensor area), smaller sensors will NEVER compete with larger sensors for IQ.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 28, 2014)

If they did make it APS-H, It would have a APS-C crop mode if the mirror would clear EF-s lenses. Then it makes complete sense as you'll get alittle more coverage with EF lenses but not costing FF and crop mode when you need it. Win-Win.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Jun 28, 2014)

Too bad in camera cropping is patented by Nikon... From what I remember reading..


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think it will be APS-H. But I do love APS-H and would really like to see another APS-H Camera. 

I have a 1D Mark IV and realy enjoy the odd blend of bigger sensor, but not too big. 

Canon shot themselves in the foot with the whole EF-S Lenses not fitting F or APS-H thing. Especially when 3rd party lenses do. My Tokina 11-16 is awesome on my 1D Mark IV vegetating unacceptablely only at 11mm. On my 5D III it's not bad until 15mm


----------



## axtstern (Jun 28, 2014)

The APS H sensor would not be dead if it would not be for the APS H mirror.
With 3 models (and none of them a real beginner camera) Canon cover full Frame from Amateur to Pro
On the APS C side they range from Generation IPhone to Pro but with an aging flagship. That is the ocean they have to put a fish in, not a niche for the pro. APS H was put forward to cover the high FPS niche where physical limitation of the time would have made FF akward (large mirror Swinging reducing potential max FPS). Why now in the age of mirrorless introduce again a compromise between sensor size and mirror movement? Especially if you have to explain to the upgrading APS C guys that they loose half of the APS C Advantage in reach for the Price of havingto use FF lenses in the future?

With EF, EFS and EFM it would take a lot of marketing to sell something which does not really fit the last two and is not really using the first one full.


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> If they did make it APS-H, It would have a APS-C crop mode if the mirror would clear EF-s lenses. Then it makes complete sense as you'll get alittle more coverage with EF lenses but not costing FF and crop mode when you need it. Win-Win.



I wonder if they can still do EF-s with APS-H. None of Canon's previous APS-H bodies were compatible with EF-s. To continue using EF lenses, the registration distance would have to be the same, and since no APS-H body to date was short-back compatible, I am willing to bet the mirror is too large. Maybe Canon could create some kind of folding mirror assembly to gain the necessary clearance...but that sounds like needless complexity, when there are a few good EF-s lenses for what they are, but none that compare to the IQ of a proper L-series lens.


----------



## wjm (Jun 28, 2014)

jrista said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If they did make it APS-H, It would have a APS-C crop mode if the mirror would clear EF-s lenses. Then it makes complete sense as you'll get alittle more coverage with EF lenses but not costing FF and crop mode when you need it. Win-Win.
> ...



I think the image circle of an EF-s lens is a bigger (unsolvable) problem the the miror size ...


----------



## bardamu (Jun 28, 2014)

The APS-H 1D mk iv will be followed by the APS-H 4D mk i. You heard it here first kids.

[CR0]


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Can we have a discussion without the childish name calling? Austin, I would love to add you to my list of Richard Craniums but I don't have one. You are entitled to your opinion as are all of us here.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 28, 2014)

Austin said:


> What an idiotic rumor. Look, some people like the reach of an APS-C, so Canon is going to appease them. If they want the bigger sensor, they'll go with the 1DX.
> 
> Canon's decisions with their new models are quite logical, and if you think from their point of view - in terms of sales, and what people want and expect - then it's clear this rumor is foolish. The original poster is now added to my lost of doofuses.



While I agree that it's unlikely (APS-C vs. APS-H is a clean way to divide your products), it's not out of the question. If enough sports photographers were willing to pay enough, Canon would give them what they want. That being said, Canon would rather sell you a FF body and a 600mm tele than APS-H and a 400mm tele.


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Look how many 1D4s are used by sports pros. Many would prefer to not change their shooting styles by going from a APS-H to FF or APS-C. Sports shooters are the most visible of Canon's IRL ads. Studio shots are usually closed to casual observers but everyone sees the sports shooters on the sidelines.


----------



## slclick (Jun 28, 2014)

APS-Hs


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

wjm said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



That wouldn't be an issue if you were using an APS-C sized crop mode, something akin to Nikon's 1.2x crop modes. A read would ignore the outer border of the sensor, and only actually read an APS-C sized central region. The size of the image circle wouldn't matter then (and since it's EF-s, it would be at least large enough for APS-C.)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 28, 2014)

no


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2014)

If Canon bring back the APS-H, It must be in the niche market and meet the following requirement.
1. Smaller than the 6D for portability
2. Same pixel density(or even smaller) than the 1Dx for low light/high ISO performance.
3. Very fast FPS for sports photographer due to lower MP.
4. At least half of the price of 1Dx
Question is at this day of age, how many photographer can live with a 10 to 12 mp camera as a general purpose camera?


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If Canon bring back the APS-H, It must be in the niche market and meet the following requirement.
> 1. Smaller than the 6D for portability
> 2. Same pixel density(or even smaller) than the 1Dx for low light/high ISO performance.
> 3. Very fast FPS for sports photographer due to lower MP.
> ...



Why does it have to be smaller than the 6D when you're going to be hanging big whites off it?
I think a 7D size 24+MP APS-H body would be attractive since the 1D4 is 16MP and $3500 complements the current line alongside the 5D3


----------



## Viper28 (Jun 28, 2014)

Restart the 1D4 production line but change the badge to say 7D2. Its already paid for its self R&D wise so sell it at current 7D prices. APS-H sensor, 1-Series body, APS-C prices all for the R&D of a badge - every ones a winner 

Right back to another pint of whatever I was drinking - my work here is done 8)


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> no



Wow. That may be the most succinct, to the point, and accurate posts on these entire forums!


----------



## unfocused (Jun 28, 2014)

It's unfortunate the Canon didn't have the foresight to design the EF-S system to accommodation both APS-H and APS-C. 

I shouldn't have been too difficult, given that Tokina's 11-16 is functional (with vignetting) on even full frame. Had they done that, and had a viable lens system that fit both APS-H and APS-C it might be plausible that we could see a return of APS-H. 

But, that's water under the bridge now and spotting Elvis sharing a fried peanut butter and banana sandwich with Bigfoot, while riding unicorns together is more likely.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 28, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon bring back the APS-H, It must be in the niche market and meet the following requirement.
> ...


Why it has to be paired with the Big White. It can also pair with the shorty 40 To be carried around as "king of low light" for family event.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Look how many 1D4s are used by sports pros. Many would prefer to not change their shooting styles by going from a APS-H to FF or APS-C. Sports shooters are the most visible of Canon's IRL ads. Studio shots are usually closed to casual observers but everyone sees the sports shooters on the sidelines.



I see the white lenses... I can't tell which body they are using...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If Canon bring back the APS-H, It must be in the niche market and meet the following requirement.
> 1. Smaller than the 6D for portability
> 2. Same pixel density(or even smaller) than the 1Dx for low light/high ISO performance.
> 3. Very fast FPS for sports photographer due to lower MP.
> ...



Why does it have to match the 1dx? can't the low light be better than the 70D but worse than the 6D/5D/1dx? That seems to be its niche.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



I think someone is confusing what they would like it to be versus where it should fall in regards to performance within the lineup. 

I don't see a aps-c/h having better low light performance than the current full frame models for at least 10 years... but maybe I'm being pessimistic...


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > tiger82 said:
> ...


APS-H Does not fit the existing line up either. You already have 6D as low cost FF, 5DIII as mid range FF then the 1DX at the top, 7D as top APS-C. Where does the APS-H fit in??? So if I want a APS-H I need to think outside of the box and propose what I WANT. I agree that my proposal does not fit the existing line up. So is a general APS-H proposal without any substance. At least my proposed APS-H have a chance to beat or equal to the 1DX in terms of low light and frame rate with the portability of the 6D. What more can I ask for? Only draw back is that it has a low MP count. But Sony has just done that. There must be someone out there want such type of camera. The existing APS-C cannot match the FF in low light is due to the MP race. With the same technology and same pixel density( read it as pixel size), the APS-C will equal the FF in low light.


----------



## rs (Jun 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> At least my proposed APS-H have a chance to beat or equal to the 1DX in terms of low light and frame rate with the portability of the 6D. What more can I ask for? Only draw back is that it has a low MP count. But Sony has just done that. There must be someone out there want such type of camera. The existing APS-C cannot match the FF in low light is due to the MP race. With the same technology and same pixel density( read it as pixel size), the APS-C will equal the FF in low light.


It depends upon whether you are going to compare a 100% crop of each camera and look for noise, or compare the image as a whole (or even an equal crop of each). 

If you chose to do the sensible comparison (images as a whole, or crop into the same section of each frame), then with equal technology between the formats, the bigger sensor wins every time.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 29, 2014)

rs said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > At least my proposed APS-H have a chance to beat or equal to the 1DX in terms of low light and frame rate with the portability of the 6D. What more can I ask for? Only draw back is that it has a low MP count. But Sony has just done that. There must be someone out there want such type of camera. The existing APS-C cannot match the FF in low light is due to the MP race. With the same technology and same pixel density( read it as pixel size), the APS-C will equal the FF in low light.
> ...


Agree, bigger sensor will win due to higher pixel count in resolution and over all noise(after down sized to the same pixel count of the cop). But if you cope the ff into the same pixel count of the crop sensor, the overall noise and resolution should be the same assuming a good lens is used. The crop sensor require 1.6 better resolution of the lens to get the same resolution of the ff.


----------



## jrista (Jun 29, 2014)

Rocky said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



Sorry, but that isn't quite how it works. Pixel size isn't actually what matters when it comes to noise performance. Total sensor area is really, ultimately what matters. When it comes to equal framing, larger SENSOR will win every time. Assuming a reduced output size, if comparing on a normalized basic, pixel count, then, doesn't really matter. Two full-frame sensors with equivalent technology will gather the same amount of light for an equally framed subject. A full-frame sensor and an APS-H sensor with equivalent technology will NOT gather the same amount of light *for an equally framed subject*. 

This is where equivalence comes into play. To produce identical output (same framing, same image size, same overall noise), which is possible when comparing FF with APS-H, assuming equal sensor/pixel technology and equal pixel counts, the FF sensor would need a 2/3rd stop *higher *ISO setting. The fact that the FF sensor would require a 2/3rds stop HIGHER ISO setting to become equivalent to the APS-H is indicative of it's superiority...as at the SAME ISO, the FF sensor's noise would be lower. Ignoring pixel size, assuming you downsample to the same output image size, pixel size becomes irrelevant as far as noise is concerned...the only thing that really matters is total sensor area, which affects the total amount of light gathered.

The big thing that changes from generation to generation of sensors with the same sensor size is Quantum Efficiency. For generation of sensors now, Q.E. consistently improves. With higher Q.E., more light is gathered in any unit time by any given sensor area. Two FF sensors of differing generations will not perform the same. Usually, the newer generation will gather more light in a given amount of time, therefor performing better. This is another key factor for high ISO performance...higher Q.E. means more REAL sensitivity, allowing a lower gain setting to be used, which results in less noise. Other technological changes can affect read noise (which only affects the deep shadows), color noise (again, deep shadows), dark current (again, mostly deep shadows except for very long exposures in very dim light...i.e. astrophotography), etc. But for the most part, these sources of noise are trivial in comparison to photon shot noise, which is primarily affected by total sensor area and quantum efficiency. 

Smaller pixels are still meaningful in the big picture. Smaller pixels means more spatial resolution...more detail. If you are reach-limited, then you are, by definition, incapable of achieving the same framing with the same camera and lens with a larger sensor. At that point, then pixel size becomes a truly significant factor. As smaller sensors tend to have smaller pixels, this is the area where APS-H and APS-C sensors have a practical, and practiced, advantage over FF. They resolve more detail, for a given area of sensor, than FF. Since it's the same total sensor area, regardless of total sensor size, that is involved here, the total amount of noise for the area of interest in the frame (regardless of frame size) will have the same general levels of noise (all else being equal...i.e. same sensor technology, same generation.) Crop the same physical area (say 7mmx5mm) from any sensor frame regardless of the total size, sample to the same image dimensions, and smaller pixels will resolve more detail at the same noise levels.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon bring back the APS-H, It must be in the niche market and meet the following requirement.
> ...



yeah I'd be all over that like white on rice if it had the 5D3 AF hell make it 22MP that would give it video abilities similar to the 5D3 too with its 3 to 1 pixel binning for those that care


----------



## jhpeterson (Jun 30, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I think that is over starting out quite a bit. The 7d mkii has to be better than the 70d, worse than the 1dx/ 5d mkiii/6d in image quality, but better fps than the mkiii/6d. To reach that sweet spot, aps-h is a nice fit, so I don't entirely discredit the presumption.
> 
> It is unlikely... but not impossible.


+1
Whether it's an APS-H (not so likely) or an APS-C, the replacement for the 7D needs to be better suited for action photography than the 6D/5D III. Still, it likely won't have as good IQ or high ISO performance as these.


----------



## fotonunta (Jul 7, 2014)

Canon 7D it's ok, but the new all espected 7D Mark II will be better than may Canon 6D - 24 Mp + better low light ISO.


_______________________
Foto Nunta Brasov | Fotograf Nunta | Foto video nunta


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 7, 2014)

fotonunta said:


> Canon 7D it's ok, but the new all espected 7D Mark II will be better than may Canon 6D - 24 Mp + better low light ISO.
> 
> 
> _______________________
> Foto Nunta Brasov | Fotograf Nunta | Foto video nunta



Must a joke of the day... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> fotonunta said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D it's ok, but the new all espected 7D Mark II will be better than may Canon 6D - 24 Mp + better low light ISO.
> ...



Perhaps the laws of physics don't apply in Romania. :


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > fotonunta said:
> ...


especially for ... Count Canon ;D


----------



## fotonunta (Jul 11, 2014)

When we will know the final specification for Canon 7D Mark II
__________________________________________________________________

Foto Nunta Brasov | Fotograf Nunta | Foto video nunta


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

fotonunta said:


> When we will know the final specification for Canon 7D Mark II



When Canon makes an official announcement. Until then it is rumours and speculation.


----------



## tron (Jul 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> fotonunta said:
> 
> 
> > When we will know the final specification for Canon 7D Mark II
> ...


19Mpixels, 8.5 fps, 23 AF points, 0.5 stop improvement ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2014)

tron said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > fotonunta said:
> ...


I prefer my speculation on the wild side.... I predict that the 7D2 will be mirrorless. I have a perfect prediction record..... wrong every time


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I prefer my speculation on the wild side.... I predict that the 7D2 will be mirrorless. I have a perfect prediction record..... wrong every time



;D ;D ;D


----------



## jrista (Jul 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



;D


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 13, 2014)

I could see APS-H if they could make it take EF-S lenses. Maybe with a Nikon style crop mode, or just there is vignetting, deal with it. I know, I know, previous APS-H cameras could not take EFS lenses. Many of the zoom EF-S lenses would cover the whole APS-H anyway at least when zoomed in.

This would be an awesome bridge camera between FF and 1.6 crop.


----------



## slclick (Jul 13, 2014)

Threads like these makes me think the H in APS-H stands for 'Holding out for something that won't materialize'

Enjoy your 1.3 crop bodies, I just don't think it's realistic they're coming back. Meanwhile I hear there's a new Edsel, Pinto and Pacer coming this fall


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> Enjoy your 1.3 crop bodies, I just don't think it's realistic they're coming back. Meanwhile I hear there's a new Edsel, Pinto and Pacer coming this fall



+1

But...what's wrong with the old Pinto? Aside from those pesky exploding gas tanks, I mean...


----------



## slclick (Jul 13, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your 1.3 crop bodies, I just don't think it's realistic they're coming back. Meanwhile I hear there's a new Edsel, Pinto and Pacer coming this fall
> ...



My Dad had one and the irony of it was that he had a Corvair as well.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 13, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> It will be a 1D Mark V in a 7D size body, hence the change to 1Dx because it is full frame.



no


----------



## slclick (Jul 13, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a 1D Mark V in a 7D size body, hence the change to 1Dx because it is full frame.
> ...



This is so crusty and tired. It will be made of Unobtanium, have a crop mode, you will be able to control your Saeco machine via wifi, it will take 10 pounds off of women and smooth all wrinkles off your Shar Pei.

Look it will most likely have fast fps, a dual digic something, dual cards and be priced above the 6D and below the 5D3. 

Beyond that we'll know when we'll know. Why on earth are people speculating it will and should have features above the 1D line is preposterous. The only thing I see it having better than the 5D3 is interchangeable focusing screen capability and AF. And if it has a new AF it will not be far more advanced than the 5D3 but only incrementally better. Perhaps only in a way that benefits Servo modes.


----------

